# Probably a sin or something



## SDB777 (Aug 4, 2013)

Here are a couple of really big'uns!! But the sin would be they are made from PR....no wood here...........sorry.

SN Gents, almost to max that the blanks we're dropping can do(and still see the swirl). BTW, the inside of a piece of 3/4" PVC is actually .805", for those of y'all just gotta know.




Puniceus Roseus












Close-up: (sorry about the fuzzies)







How about another? Things are always simpler when done in twos! Gold-n-Silver Extreme












Close-up:(whew, you wipe and wipe and the fuzzies still away)












Thanks for looking! C&C always welcome!




Scott (it's really big) B


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 22, 2013)

These are both really nice, Scott -- and while I love wood, I'm equally enamored by beautiful man-made materials.

Especially when they're turned into great looking pens like these 

Just curious -- what's your finishing routine for acrylics/polyresins?

I normally start by wet-sanding with 220 grit paper on a flat backing block, just to make sure I didn't leave any low spots. Then work through all the micromesh grits (again, wet), and finally a clean piece of t-shirt with Hut Ultra-gloss polish.

Always interested in learning better techniques ... :i_dunno:


----------



## JonLanier (Aug 22, 2013)

Those are nice. Nothing wrong with Pr or any other medium. Especially with pens. I like them, but my personal preference with 'other mediums' with pens is to use Rhodium, black Ti, Gunmetal with them. But that is just me. I like the gold pens when using darker woods. But there is always an exception.


----------

